# Hello everyone! ^^



## Jesse Nissinen (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello everyone I'm Jesse Nissinen, I usually use my internet name everywhere which is 'Incia' because it has become a thing. However, I decided to register with my actual name here. Might as well make my actual name heard, right!?

I went to text communication (3 years) at school, but I never got a job as a Journalist (I never did the high education for Journalism in particular), which made me study to a nurse instead (currently working as one). I'm a guy by the way.

I have also went to a course called Literary Composition. My passion is writing, I even write as a form of therapy. It keeps me healthy.

I like fantasy and sci-fi books/movies the most. Horror is also close to my hearth. My favorite Author is Stephen King.

I'm pretty sad I never have the time to write and finish my first book; working 8 hours a day and even managing a gaming Youtube channel takes up all my energy and time. I have started reading books a lot more now lately too.

However, I'm joining this forum to finally get the feeling of having friends who also enjoy writing. Being a nurse means I have no coworkers or friends into writing.

My book is a fantasy story taken place in a fantasy world with magic and monsters. (Like every other fantasy book, right)
I have been working on this same plot/story for over 10 years. Please someone help me finally finish it! I need a push!


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 16, 2016)

Jesse Nissinen said:


> Hello everyone I'm Jesse Nissinen, I usually use my internet name everywhere which is 'Incia' because it has become a thing. However, I decided to register with my actual name here. Might as well make my actual name heard, right!?
> 
> I went to text communication (3 years) at school, but I never got a job as a Journalist (I never did the high education for Journalism in particular), which made me study to a nurse instead (currently working as one). I'm a guy by the way.
> 
> ...




Hello Jesse! 
Welcome to the forum! 

I understood and felt you when you said that you write as a form of therapy. Writing has helped me control and balance my emotions as well.

And as with having friends, everyone is friendly. Yahoo! You will find people who are into the same genre as you. 
Go to the fiction subforum, read away and give your feedback. You need at least 10 substantial posts before you're able to post your work.

You came to the right place! Hope to see you around!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome, *Jesse*! There are sub-forums here to discuss your book, whether posting excerpts for critique or just looking for general advice on the plot.

Any questions about the WF, please don't hesitate to ask!

HC


----------



## Jesse Nissinen (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey people! Thanks for the fast and kind replies. I'll try to be active here as much as I can. 

Looks like a neat place, I'll try to get used to the forum and all it's subforums.


----------



## aurora borealis (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello Jesse! Welcome to the forums! Everyone here is super friendly and helpful so you'll be sure to get excellent critique on your writing.

I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi, Jesse! Welcome to the most awesome writing forum around. Already you're fitting in. We're serious about writing and serious about fun!



> Horror is also close to my hearth.


 Clever fun!

I'm also a big Stephen King fan. Pennywise joined last week and is on my Fiendship List.

 SilverMoon :moon:


----------



## Aquilo (Apr 17, 2016)

Glad to have you here, Jesse.


----------



## Folcro (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey Jesse, 

Do you mean gaming as in video gaming? How much inspiration do you draw from that into your writing? I'm a gamer myself; my career was more or less birthed by my passion for gaming.


----------



## Yumi Koizumi (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Jesse!


----------



## John_O (Apr 17, 2016)

Welcome to the group Jesse.


----------



## Mojo Risin (Apr 18, 2016)

Good luck in your writing Jesse


----------



## CJL4307 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey jesse, nice to meet you. I can definitely relate to the whole working 8 hours a day thing and then not having energy or even the time to invest in a passion at the end of it all. Fortunately, writing is something that you can nourish and work at your entire life. If you need a little motivation to finish that fantasy novel, well you'll find it here. On a side note I was an incredible fan of the Sword of Truth series by Terry Goodkind. If you haven't read them, I would highly suggest it.


----------



## Jesse Nissinen (May 14, 2016)

Folcro said:


> Hey Jesse,
> 
> Do you mean gaming as in video gaming? How much inspiration do you draw from that into your writing? I'm a gamer myself; my career was more or less birthed by my passion for gaming.



Yes, my Youtube is currently all about video gaming commentary, actually nothing to do with my writing. 
Well... besides horror gaming scenarios, I guess those intense moments could also be transferred into a scary scene in a story, but I don't have any Zombies or Aliens in my story so I haven't really used any of that.

Furthermore, I want to apologize for not being so active here yet, but I'm now off work this weekend so I decided to check things out again. I still work 8 hours everyday basically so that sucks, but I have to work for a living. ^^


EDIT;

I also noticed everyone here is English, not sure what I was looking for when I signed up here. Maybe important to note out that my parents are from Finland and I myself live in Sweden, so all my writing is currently in Swedish. Anyone from Sweden here?
I can still provide English paragraphs or story bits but I would have to write those from scratch. But if I have some novel I guess I could google translate it quickly into English if anyone wants to read.

Books I'm currently reading;

Eragon (In Swedish) written by Christopher Paolini
The Name of the Wind (In English) written by Patrick Rothfuss


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 14, 2016)

This is an English language site, yes ... I don't know of any Swedish members off the top of my head, but we certainly have plenty for whom English is their second language, so you're not alone there.

HC


----------



## Jack of all trades (May 15, 2016)

Welcome.

What kind of help are you looking for with your book? Brainstorming or nagging?

You've got a lot going on in your life, so don't worry about how long it's taking to get the book finished. That only drains your creativity. You have shown persistence, continuing to work toward your goal. That's something to be proud about! I see many who give up on projects. Some when they get bored, others when they get criticism. So a person who keeps working on something, despite limitations of time and energy, is someone who has great potential.


Your Swedish background may come in handy if there's someone who needs information about Sweden.

If posting excerpts, Prose Writing Workshop is members only, whereas General Fiction is public and counts as published. Just FYI.


----------



## OccultAngel16 (May 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forums! It seems that we have a lot in common.


----------



## Jesse Nissinen (May 16, 2016)

Currently at work, and all my friends I'm basically the only person who are into writing. I sometimes help my coworkers with studies just because 'it's fun', I don't even get anything in return. Well it's one way for me to keep 'writing', doesn't matter what it is. So it feels great to be a part of a community now.

I will have to thank my ex girlfriend (still friends) for introducing me into reading. She reads a lot and those books I mentioned earlier are borrowed from her. So I try to start a reading habit now too. Maybe lower down my gaming and movie watching habits and start reading more instead.

I also know that everything you write you basically get a copyright for automatically. However, I'm still a little bit paranoid for that. I have for example thought about starting a writing blog where I write short stories, but how can I protect these stories? I always just think if I write a gem, then anyone who reads my blog can steal them.

Either way, I'm more open now and I really love feedback. So I would really want to share my writing so others can read and give me feedback.

I do write in Swedish so translating pieces into English might not be 100 % perfect English, so having that said I do not look for people to nag on my grammar. 
But for story pieces and general feedback on the core story and story structure, I'm all ears!


----------

